# GPS-Daten für Selbjorn



## KarlheinzK (8. Februar 2009)

Hat jemand noch alte Kingfisher-Karten mit den GPS Positionen von Selbjorn?
Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Wollebre (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

acker dich da mal durch. durch Zufall auf die Seite gestoßen
absolut hoch interessant

http://seamap.env.duke.edu/prod/mapservice/googlemaps/seamap_gm.phtml


----------



## KarlheinzK (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Ja vielen Dank,aber ich wollte die Koordinaten von der alten Kingfisher Karte


----------



## Angler-NRW (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Wende dich mal in Jirko. Als ich auf Selbjörn war, hat er mir auch die Spots gesandt. Sogar gute Stellen für Steinbeisser. 
Leider habe ich die selber nicht mehr bzw, verschlampt.

In welchem Haus bist du denn?

MfG

Basti


----------



## Blindfischer (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Ich hab die Koordinaten noch auf dem navi, kann ich sonst rausschreiben.

Aber Steinbeisser stellen: auch haben wollen #h

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Angler-NRW (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Fahrt Ihr dieses Jahr hin, oder wart Ihr schon da?  War 2005 da. Leider übles Pech gehabt mit dem Wetter.


----------



## KarlheinzK (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Hallo Jirko, melde dich bitte….
Ich wollte mich bei dieser Gelegenheit bei euch allen vorstellen.
Bin 1952 geboren, Angel seit 1980,im Süß- als auch im Salzwasser.
Ich und ein paar Freunde waren bis 2003 fast regelmäßig in Langeland, sind dann 2004 wegen schlechten Fangergebnisse dann erstmals nach Norwegen gefahren.
Wegen der hohen Fährpreisen 2008 sind wir wieder nach Langeland gefahren, leider wieder mit wenig Fangerfolg.
2009 wurde zum 2. Mal auf die Insel Selbjorn bebucht,
Leider habe ich die alte Kingfisher Karte verlegt…
Und jetzt meine Frage an dich Jirko oder an alle, die mir vielleicht helfen könne,
Hat jemand noch die GPS Punkte von der alten Kingfisher Karte???
Hab mich auch schon nach der neuen Kingfisher Karte erkundigt, aber die zur Zeit vergriffen

Vielen Dank schon mal an euch für eure Hilfe!!!

An Basti: wir sind im Haus Djupevag

An Blindfisch: Ich komme gerne auf dein Angebot zurück, wenn es für dich kein Problem wäre…


----------



## Jirko (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

nabend karlheinz #h

mit spots von den kingfisherkarten kann ich leider nicht dienen... ich war bis dato 3 x auf der westlichen nachbarinsel stolmen und kann dir gerne die von basti erwähnten daten rüberschubsen. allerdings müssen die heute nicht mehr unbedingt der bringer sein, da ich letztmalig in 03 dort war... in mehle dir am MO mal die daten rüber, kein thema #h


----------



## Blindfischer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Hallo Karlheinz,

wann fahrt Ihr denn?

Ich bin Ende April wieder auf Selbjörn, dann könnt ich sonst noch mal gucken ob ich da noch eine finde.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Plietenkönig (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Hallo Karlheinz ,

kann dir die Daten in einer knappen Woche senden.Dauert so lange , weil die Karte bei einem Freund ist, und der erst nächstes Wochenende wieder im Land ist.Ich hätte allerdings auch Interesse an den hier besagten Spots von Jirko.

Mit freundlichen Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Lump (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Hallo Karlheinz,
dir kann geholfen werden, im September 2008 waren wir auf Selbjörn, gebucht hatten wir über Kingfisher. Karten sowie GPS Daten,Bilder habe ich noch auf dem Rechner.Gefangen wurden dort Lump,Leng,Dosch,Pollack,Schellfisch,Makrele.
Gruß


----------



## KarlheinzK (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Erstmal vielen Dank an euch Alle für die angebotene Hilfe!
Hat mich doch sehr überrascht,das mir so sehr geholfen wird!

An Lump: Wenn das für dich kein großes Problem wäre mir die Daten zu schicken,wäre das toll!

An Plietenkönigu kannst dich ja nochmal melden,wenn du die Karte wieder hast!

An Blindfischer: Hallo Dirk,wir sind von 26.06.09 bis zum 03.07.09 im Haus Djupevag,du?

An Jirko: Ich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus für deine Hilfe


----------



## konni (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Hallo Blindfischer,

ich fahre auch vom 10.-20.4.2009 auf die Insel. Wo seit ihr untergebracht? Wir fahren mit Borks und sind zum ersten mal auf der Insel. Würde mich über ein paar Infos freuen, da ich dort noch Neuling bin. Vieleicht sieht man sich ja.

konni


----------



## Plietenkönig (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Hallo KarlheinzK , 

habe dir eine PN mit den Koordinaten geschickt. Würde mich freuen , wenn du mir die Daten von Jirko und Lump zum Vergleich auch zukommen lassen würdest. 

P.S.  Bin Ende März für eine Woche auf Selbjörn

Mit freundlichen Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Blindfischer (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

@ Konni: wir sind eine Woche später ( Abfahrt DK am 21.04. bis 30.04), wir mieten das Haus immer direkt, n Namen hat das nicht, es liegt in der Bucht in der auch die Kingfisher Hütten sind.


@ Plietenkönig: Dann berichte mal wo was geht, ich bin 4 Wochen später dran, letztes Jahr war das recht mau( zumindest mit den Grössen).

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Plietenkönig (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Hallo KarlheinzK , 

habe deine PN erhalten und wollte mich nur bedanken. Werde die Punkte gleich auf mein Gps-Gerät übertragen .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Matthias


----------



## huhuklaus (4. März 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Hallo Angelgemeinde,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und suche nach GPS-Daten rund um die Insel Stolmen. Hab hier schon ne Menge gelesen aber direkt im Forum findet man nichts. Scheinbar nur über PN´s.

Kurz zu mir: Werde jetzt Ende Mai zum zweiten Mal nach Norwegen zum angeln fahren. 2007 waren wir in Farsund( war Fischtechnisch nicht so gut, aber Hütte, Wetter und Landschaft waren super) Jetzt geht es wie gesagt nach Stolmen und da würde ich mich freuen, wenn jemand ein paar GPS-Daten von guten Plätzen und vielleicht die kingfisher Karte, von der soviel geschrieben wird, hat.

gruß

huhuklaus


----------



## masch6100 (6. März 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



huhuklaus schrieb:


> Hallo Angelgemeinde,
> 
> ich bin neu hier im Forum und suche nach GPS-Daten rund um die Insel Stolmen. Hab hier schon ne Menge gelesen aber direkt im Forum findet man nichts. Scheinbar nur über PN´s.
> 
> ...



Hu Hu Klaus,

nicht mehr lange und Norge hat uns wieder. Sind Ende März bis Anfang April auf Stolmen - danach könnte ich dir mit nen paar Koordinaten weiter helfen, vorausgesetzt wir finden fängige Stellen. 

Bis denne,


----------



## Angler-NRW (6. März 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Ich glaube ich habe die die Kingfisher Karte noch zu hause. Ich schaue am Wochenende mal nach. Lass mir mal per PN deine Adresse zukommen, dann schicke ich sie dir, wenn ich sie gefunden habe.


Petri Heil 

Basti


----------



## huhuklaus (6. März 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Super, danke für eure Hilfe.

@Basti: PN mit meinen Daten ist raus

@Mario: Dir wünsche ich Petri Heil und berichte mal wie es war. Hoffe das Wetter spielt schon mit. Welches Haus habt ihr denn? 

Das ist unser

http://www.dancenter.de/index/norwegen/ferienhaus/sudliches-fjordnorwegen/hordaland/austevoll--33286

Gruss

huhuklaus


----------



## masch6100 (6. März 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Hallo Klaus,

das ist unser:

http://www.kingfisher-angelreisen.de/fishermans_house.html

Hab vielen Dank, mal schaun was so hochgepumpt wird.


----------



## huhuklaus (7. März 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Hab noch mal ne Frage!

Mit was für Tiefen muss ich denn um Stolmen rechnen? Und reicht meine 3m Rute mit 300g WG und Stationärrolle oder muss ich noch mal shoppen fahren?

Gruß

huhuklaus


----------



## masch6100 (8. März 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Hi Klaus,

nehme mal an das du ein einfaches GPS-Gerät (ohne Karte) besitzt denn ansonsten wäre deine Frage überflüssig. 
In der Gegend um Stolmen/Selbjörn haben wir Tiefen von 0 - 400 m, teils noch ein Stückchen tiefer. Kommt dann schlußendlich auf deine Rollengröße, Schnurfassung bzw. Länge, Drift und noch anderen Faktoren an wo du angeln wirst. 
Bist du nur im Besitz einer Rute? Was machst du bei Rutenbruch, Angel geht über Bord usw.? Das oder Ähnliches am ersten Tag und die gute Laune ist für den Rest des Urlaubs dahin. 
Wenn du tiefer angeln möchtest, z. B. schweres Naturköderfischen wäre ne 30 - 50 lbs Rute mit ner Multirolle schon angebracht. 
Wenn du dich zu einem Kauf entschließen solltest, schau vorher hier ins Forum, hier gibts genug Tips bzw. Ratschläge.


----------



## huhuklaus (9. März 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Hallo Mario,

ja ich hab leider nur nen normales GPS-Gerät und im Netz ne tolle Seite gefunden aus der man die tiefen ablesen kann. Da werde ich mir nen paar gute Stellen raus suchen und mal antesten. Und auch ja, ich bin nur im besitz einer Rute. Du meinst ich sollte noch für Ersatz schaffen falls etwas passiert;-) Mal sehen ob ich mir noch eine leihen kann.

Gruß und Danke

Klaus


----------



## julianhorn (31. März 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

hi masch nun bekomm ich auch n bissel angst ich bin auch von der partie richtung stolmen zusammen mitm klaus. ich hab ne finess boat 210 von mitchell 20-30 lbs und ne penn 320 gt2.
muss ich da nachschärfen?!

mfg


----------



## Blindfischer (2. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Hallo Julianhorn, da brauchst Du keine Panik zu haben, Du musst nicht auf 400m runter, man kann nur wenn man will.

Wir angeln meistens zwischen 50 und 100 m da reicht deine Ausrüstung, wenn Du Pech hast gibt es ab und an mal stärkere Drift dann könnte es eng werden. Aber wenn Ihr nicht vorhabt regelmässig zu fahren würde ich es erstmal bei euerer Ausrüstung belassen und probieren.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## masch6100 (5. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



julianhorn schrieb:


> hi masch nun bekomm ich auch n bissel angst ich bin auch von der partie richtung stolmen zusammen mitm klaus. ich hab ne finess boat 210 von mitchell 20-30 lbs und ne penn 320 gt2.
> muss ich da nachschärfen?!
> 
> mfg




Hallo, wie Bindfischer schon sagt, keine Panik. Wollte dem Klaus nur verdeutlichen was so passieren kann. Hatten auch dieses Jahr ein Rutenbruch (bei acht Anglern) und eine defekte Rolle (Kurbel abgebrochen). Ist dann nicht schlecht wenn man Ersatzmaterial dabei hat. Ne etwas leichtere Rute als deine mit ner Stationärrolle dazu kostet doch nicht die Welt, z.B. von Balzer die Magix (WG 50-150 Gr.). Bin mit der Rute schon über Jahre zufrieden und der kann man was anbieten. Preislich lag die damals bei knappen 40 Euros, dürfte heute nicht viel teurer sein. Dagegen hatte ich im letzten Jahr nen Rutenbruch bei einer mehr als doppelt so teuren Rute und die war nagelneu.
Wie gesagt, es kann vieles passieren, nur möchte ich nicht die kurze Zeit die ich in Norge bin auch noch deswegen schlecht gelaunt sein.


----------



## julianhorn (5. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

hi masch,
ne da geb ich dir absolut recht ich möchte da schon gerne ne angenehme zeit verbringen deswegen auch die frage wegen der rute und rolle. also du sagst die reicht?! es dreht sich bei mir auch nur ums naturköder anglen zum pilken bin ich gut versorgt. du kommst doch gerade aus stolmen oder?! kannst du ma bitte berichten wie ihr so geangelt habt und was am meisten erfolg gebracht hatte?! mit wieviel gramm habt ihr denn naturködergeangelt geangelt?!
mfg julian


----------



## masch6100 (6. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



julianhorn schrieb:


> hi masch,
> ne da geb ich dir absolut recht ich möchte da schon gerne ne angenehme zeit verbringen deswegen auch die frage wegen der rute und rolle. also du sagst die reicht?! es dreht sich bei mir auch nur ums naturköder anglen zum pilken bin ich gut versorgt. du kommst doch gerade aus stolmen oder?! kannst du ma bitte berichten wie ihr so geangelt habt und was am meisten erfolg gebracht hatte?! mit wieviel gramm habt ihr denn naturködergeangelt geangelt?!
> mfg julian



Hallo julian,

das war ganz verschieden. Hatten Tage mit wenig Drift aber auch Tage da musst du schon 600 gr. und mehr dran hängen, alles je nach Windstärke bzw. Wassertiefe. Kannst dir merken: No Drift - No Fisch, es sei denn du stehst übern Köhlerschwarm so wie wir, da ist man im regelrechten Blutrausch. Dann heist es aber das irgendwann die Vernunft einsetzen muss, denn das Filetieren dauert meist wesentlich länger als das Angeln.


----------



## Blindfischer (6. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



masch6100 schrieb:


> Hallo julian,
> 
> das war ganz verschieden. Hatten Tage mit wenig Drift aber auch Tage da musst du schon 600 gr. und mehr dran hängen, alles je nach Windstärke bzw. Wassertiefe. Kannst dir merken: No Drift - No Fisch, es sei denn du stehst übern Köhlerschwarm so wie wir, da ist man im regelrechten Blutrausch. Dann heist es aber das irgendwann die Vernunft einsetzen muss, denn das Filetieren dauert meist wesentlich länger als das Angeln.




Kann ich genauso bestätigen, besonders das letzte, wir haben dann am ersten Abend bis 22:30 gestanden und filetiert.... nie wieder.|rolleyes


Am 21.4 geht es wieder los, mal sehen wie es dieses Jahr aussieht, letztes Jahr war sehr wenig los bei Lumb,Leng und Dorsch fast nur Köhler und die auch noch relativ klein.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## masch6100 (6. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Kann ich genauso bestätigen, besonders das letzte, wir haben dann am ersten Abend bis 22:30 gestanden und filetiert.... nie wieder.|rolleyes



Na dann wünsche ich für euren Trip max. Erfolge.
Meines Erachtens habt Ihr es aber letztes Jahr optimal erwischt. Wenn ich am ersten Angeltag schon nen Köhlerschwarm finde mach ich die Kisten voll, auch wenn ich dann bis 24.00 Uhr im Filetierhaus stehe. Für die nächsten Tage ist dann der Druck weg unbedingt noch Fische zu fangen um nicht als Schneider nach Hause zu fahren bzw. das Wetter macht einen nen Strich durch die Rechnung und man kann dort nicht mehr angeln (Wind, hohe Dünung ect.) Danach kann ich doch in aller Ruhe dem Zielfisch nachstellen.


----------



## julianhorn (6. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

@ blindfischer wart ihr auch in selbjorn?!

mfg julian


----------



## Blindfischer (7. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



masch6100 schrieb:


> Na dann wünsche ich für euren Trip max. Erfolge.
> Meines Erachtens habt Ihr es aber letztes Jahr optimal erwischt. Wenn ich am ersten Angeltag schon nen Köhlerschwarm finde mach ich die Kisten voll, auch wenn ich dann bis 24.00 Uhr im Filetierhaus stehe. Für die nächsten Tage ist dann der Druck weg unbedingt noch Fische zu fangen um nicht als Schneider nach Hause zu fahren bzw. das Wetter macht einen nen Strich durch die Rechnung und man kann dort nicht mehr angeln (Wind, hohe Dünung ect.) Danach kann ich doch in aller Ruhe dem Zielfisch nachstellen.




Ja, machen wir genauso, leider ging bei den Zielfischen so gut wie nix letztes Jahr.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer (7. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



julianhorn schrieb:


> @ blindfischer wart ihr auch in selbjorn?!
> 
> mfg julian



Auf Selbjörn in einer Privatunterkunft, liegt in der selben Bucht wie die Stebu Häuser.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## julianhorn (8. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

und mit was habt ihr so geanagelt?! was ging am besten hast du n paar geheim tipps?! mit wieviel gramm habt ihr naturköder geangelt?! reicht meine 20-30 lbs rute da?! 
mfg julian


----------



## Angler-NRW (9. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Strömung in Selbjörn und Umgebung ist gerade in den Straumen zwischen Selbjörn und Stolmen stark. Wir haben schon teilweise bis 700 g gebraucht um gut runter zu kommen. 
Wenn du noch die passenden Bleie suchst und nicht 5 € das Stück ausgeben willst, schick mir ne PN.

Extra Tipp: Angeln vom Ufer auf Aal#6


----------



## Blindfischer (9. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Hallo Julian,

abhängig von den aktuellen Strömungsbedingungen (Tide,Drift) und der Angeltiefe geht das so ab 250/300 Gramm ganz gut.

Ich habe selten über 500 Gramm gefischt, aber manchmal ist es eben doch nötig und dann wird die 30lbs knapp.

( Hängt aber auch davon ab wie die Rute ausgelegt ist, mein Vater hat eine ältere die geht bis 700 Gramm noch einigermassen, meine Penn eher nicht)

Guck doch einfach mal wieviel du an deine 30lbs dranhängen kannst, eigentlich sollte das schon passen.


Gruß

Dirk

P.S. letztes Jahr hab ich besser auf leichte Montagen mit Gufi und ähnlichem im Mittelwasser gefangen als auf Natürköder am Grund


----------



## Blindfischer (9. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Strömung in Selbjörn und Umgebung ist gerade in den Straumen zwischen Selbjörn und Stolmen stark. Wir haben schon teilweise bis 700 g gebraucht um gut runter zu kommen.
> 
> Extra Tipp: Angeln vom Ufer auf Aal#6




Jupp, da ziehts ganz ordentlich, aber irgendwie haben wir da noch nie was gescheites am Grund gefangen, eher Köhler im Mittelwasser.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## julianhorn (9. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

hi jungs hab eben man n gewicht dran gehängt also 500 gramm fühlt sich eig gut an aber 700 finde ich is nich mehr so schön. meine rolle hört sich auch nich so gut an bei 700 gramm fin de ich kann auch sein das es ganz normal is weil ich sie sonst immer nur ohne gewicht drehe.:vik: hmm nun kommt ja aber noch der köderfisch dazu. und das wasser wie verhält sich das?! wird das gewicht auf meine rute dadurch mehr oder weniger?!

mfg Julian


----------



## julianhorn (10. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

jungs?! könnt ihr mir helfen?!

aso hab noch ne frage zum aalangeln. was nehmt ihr für köder was für bebleiung?!

lg julian


----------



## julianhorn (11. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

kann mir keiner helfen?! oder seid ihr alle mit eier suchen beschäftigt?! |supergri

mfg julian


----------



## frankyboyab (14. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Wir werden am 23.04. zum 2.Mal im Haus Djupevag Solstrand auf Selbjörn sein und hoffen auf guten Fang. Im letzten Jahr hatten wir "nur" Pollack, Köhler, Lumb und Leng.
Wenn noch jemand Koordinaten hat, dann bitte her damit.

Petri vom Frankyboy


----------



## julianhorn (14. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

hi frankyboy wann wart ihr denn da letztes jahr?! 
habt ihr auch anturköder geangelt wenn ja beschreib ma bitte deine ausrüstung ich hab angst das meine rute und rolle zu dünn is.
mfg julian


----------



## huhuklaus (15. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Hi Jule,

na du bist wohl schon ganz schön aufgeregt! Machst hier ja alle verrückt;-) Immer schön ruhig bleiben. Wird schon ne tolle Tour. 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Blindfischer (15. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



frankyboyab schrieb:


> Wir werden am 23.04. zum 2.Mal im Haus Djupevag Solstrand auf Selbjörn sein und hoffen auf guten Fang. Im letzten Jahr hatten wir "nur" Pollack, Köhler, Lumb und Leng.
> Wenn noch jemand Koordinaten hat, dann bitte her damit.
> 
> Petri vom Frankyboy


 

Hi Franky,

wir sind ab 22. auch wieder da, wo ist denn Djupevag?
Wir sind in der naehe der Kingfischer Haeuser, Anreise am 21. und dann am 29. wieder retour.

Vielleicht sioeht man sich ja auf dem Wasser, wir sind mit 2 aelteren Dieselschnecken unterwegs.

Gruss

Dirk


----------



## huhuklaus (15. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Hallo Julian,

hier nochmal nen schöner Link zur Insel Stolmen mit allen Tiefen:

http://kart.kystverket.no/default.aspx?minX=-54919&minY=6689820&maxX=-49909&maxY=6694291&layerId=171&mapService=6&mapCategory=4〈=eng
Gruß

Christian


----------



## frankyboyab (15. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Hi Franky,
> 
> wir sind ab 22. auch wieder da, wo ist denn Djupevag?
> Wir sind in der naehe der Kingfischer Haeuser, Anreise am 21. und dann am 29. wieder retour.
> ...




hi blindfischer,

wir waren über den Herrentag, der ja im letzten Jahr der 1.Mai war, im Kingfischer Haus Djupevag/Solstrand, schau mal im Katalog.

http://www.kingfisher-angelreisen.de/djupevag_bua.html

da hatten wir auch eine Dieselschnecke, jetzt gibt's  neue Boote mit 20 PS Diesel.

Wir fahren dann schnell an Eurer Schnecke vorbei, ok?


----------



## frankyboyab (15. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



julianhorn schrieb:


> hi frankyboy wann wart ihr denn da letztes jahr?!
> habt ihr auch anturköder geangelt wenn ja beschreib ma bitte deine ausrüstung ich hab angst das meine rute und rolle zu dünn is.
> mfg julian




hi julian,

wir hatten mit Pilkern nicht so den Bringer, nur kleine Köhler, ein paar Dorsche und Pollack. Nachdem wir auf Naturköder umgestiegen sind, hatten wir schon schöne Lumb und Leng. Vom Ufer unserer Hausbucht ebenfalls Dorsch und paar Schollen. Leider ein Tag Ausfall wegen heftigem Nebel, der uns hart in unseren Spritvorräten traf.:q 

Ich nehme zum Pilken
Dega T-Rex 2,40 bis 120 g mit einer Tica Scepter GE10000 
und für Naturköder entweder 
Penn Millenium Boat 2,10 20 lbs mit Penn GTI 330
oder
Penn Prion Inliner 2,10 lbs mit einer Ryobi Edelstahlmulti

für alle Notfälle haben wir noch unsere Erstausrüstungs-Stöcke dabei, falls wir Bruch oder Wasserfall haben :g

So nun noch 8 Tage bis zur Abfahrt :vik:

Gruss,
Frank


----------



## Blindfischer (15. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



frankyboyab schrieb:


> hi blindfischer,
> 
> wir waren über den Herrentag, der ja im letzten Jahr der 1.Mai war, im Kingfischer Haus Djupevag/Solstrand, schau mal im Katalog.
> 
> ...


 

Kein Problem wir ham ja Zeit, da macht dat nix, 

die Hauser sind aber nicht in "unserer" Bucht, da sind die Stebu's.

Nur noch 6 Tage..

Gruss

Dirk


----------



## frankyboyab (15. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Kein Problem wir ham ja Zeit, da macht dat nix,
> 
> die Hauser sind aber nicht in "unserer" Bucht, da sind die Stebu's.
> 
> ...



hi Dirk,

da sind wir noch ein Stück näher an der Stolmenbrücke, siehe Ankerplatz Djupevagen :m

http://kart.kystverket.no/advanced_default.aspx?minX=-49888&minY=6692195&maxX=-45638&maxY=6695586&layerId=&mapService=10&mapCategory=Alfabetisk〈=nor 

Wie kommt Ihr hin, von Bergen oder Kristiansand?

wir nehmen die Nachtfähre CL am 23.04. und dann 400 km Landweg. |evil:

Man sieht sich!

Frank


----------



## julianhorn (15. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

@ huhuklaus hi grille ja ich bin echt n bissel fuchsig :q freu mich schon tierisch. aber selber nech wirst ja auch langsam zum lofotenfischer treibst dich ja sogar schon auf norwegischen seiten rum  aber die karte is gut hab am montag mal mit mesch6100 telefoniert der hatte auch noch mal n paar super info´s wobei ich garnich weiss ob ich euch die nich erst erzählen soll wenn wir da sind rein ködereinkaufstechnisch #6
nene wir wollen ja eh noch alle man shoppen das krieg ich wohl nich durch^^

@frankyboy wie habt ihr die schollen denn gefangen?!

lg jule


----------



## masch6100 (15. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Für alle die demnächst Richtung Stolmen unterwegs sind und noch keine verläßlichen Wetterinfos haben, schaut mal unter

http://full.storm.no/tv2ver/vaer.aspx?sted=Stolmen&lat=59.99&lon=5.07&meter=40

nach. Kann die (kurzfristigen, max. 3 Tage) Vorhersagen nur bestätigen, hat zu 90 % gestimmt.
Im "Fisherm. House" gibts Internet, allerdings nur W-Lan, eben jeden Tag die neusten Wetterinfos. Selbst Vermieter Björn lag mit seinen Voraussagungen mal ganz schön daneben.
Euch allen max. Fangerfolge.

PS: Als kleine Motivation gedacht-Diese Fänge sind zu toppen

Lumb 95 cm / 18 Pfund
Leng 1,01 m / 13 Pfund


----------



## julianhorn (15. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

ohha ohha mario du hast was mit uns vor legst die latte aber ganz schon hoch für uns ich meine vor zwei jahren in farsund war n 60 pollack das maß aller dinge
wir werden sehen... aber super mit den wetterinfos schade das es nur bis 3 tage vorhher geht naja ich glaube in norwegen haben die wetterfrösche ehh mehr zu tun so oft wie sich da das wetter ändert is ne futuristischere aussage auch ehh kaum zu treffen

mfg julian


----------



## masch6100 (15. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



julianhorn schrieb:


> ... aber super mit den wetterinfos schade das es nur bis 3 tage vorhher geht
> 
> mfg julian



Hi julian, um event. Missverständnisse aus zu räumen, die Vorhersage ist schon länger (10 Tage) aber die nächsten drei Tage waren bei uns schon ziemlich genau. 
Habs irgendwo mal im Netz gelesen, da sagte ein schlauer Prof.: Jeder, der das Wetter mehr als sechs Tage vorraus sagt lügt sowieso. 
Na dann, bis denne


----------



## frankyboyab (15. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



julianhorn schrieb:


> @frankyboy wie habt ihr die schollen denn gefangen?!
> 
> lg jule



die Schollen hatten wir direkt vor'm Haus in der Hausbucht mit Blinker #h

Naturköder entweder selber fangen oder #q Hering mitbringen :vik:

Surgifix mit Innereien gehen auch gut :g

Oh Mann, noch so lang hin


----------



## julianhorn (16. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

öhh mit blinker hät ich jetzt ja garnich gerechnet. wie denn das habt ihr den übern grund gezogen oder wie habt ihr das gemacht?!

mfg julian


----------



## frankyboyab (16. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



julianhorn schrieb:


> öhh mit blinker hät ich jetzt ja garnich gerechnet. wie denn das habt ihr den übern grund gezogen oder wie habt ihr das gemacht?!
> 
> mfg julian



in der Hausbucht ist es sehr flach, ein Kollege hat wie auf Zander geangelt direkt vom Steg und hatte Erfolg. |wavey:

noch 7 Tage :vik:


----------



## Blindfischer (17. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



frankyboyab schrieb:


> noch 7 Tage :vik:




Nur noch 4..... Ätsch :q:q:q

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## julianhorn (17. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

wie angelt man denn auf zander?! |wavey:

was nehme ich denn da fürn blinker und wie führe ich den?!

mfg julian


----------



## frankyboyab (17. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



julianhorn schrieb:


> wie angelt man denn auf zander?! |wavey:
> 
> was nehme ich denn da fürn blinker und wie führe ich den?!
> 
> mfg julian



keine Ahnung #c, angel nur auf Ostsee und in Norwegen. Zu hause geht es nur auf Friedfisch, aber such mal im Angelboard #6
Gruss vom franky


----------



## Angler-NRW (21. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



frankyboyab schrieb:


> in der Hausbucht ist es sehr flach, ein Kollege hat wie auf Zander geangelt direkt vom Steg und hatte Erfolg. |wavey:
> 
> noch 7 Tage :vik:



Zander ????? In Norge vom Steg im Salzwaser????? |kopfkrat


----------



## julianhorn (21. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

nein nich auf zander nur die selbe technik verwendet |wavey:
mfg


----------



## Angler-NRW (22. April 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:q, ich hatte das wie überlesen.


----------



## frankyboyab (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

so nun mal ein kurzer Bericht zu unserem diesjährigen Ausflug nach Selbjörn:

Am Donnerstag gegen 9:00 ging es planmässig los, wie immer waren wir viel zu früh an der Fähre in Hirtshals, die pünktlich um 20:45 ablegte. 
Auf der SuperSpeed I waren genügend Sitzplätze vorhanden, toller Kurs von 1:8,59, etwas Spielgeld und Münzen für die Maut wurden besorgt. Auffallend oft kam das Sicherheitspersonal vorbeigschlendert und hast du nicht aufgepasst, Schwupps, war die Dose Bier vom Tisch oder aus der Hand genommen und landete mit einem bestimmenden "NO" im Müll. 
In Kristiansand wurde die grüne Spur genommen, der Zöllner hielt uns kurz an und wollte unser Ziel und Vorhaben wissen - Angeln, was sonst - OK - Gute Fahrt.
Die hatten wir auch, bis halb 3 morgens, als plötzlich mitten auf der Straße die Polzei mit Blaulicht  die Weiterfahrt unterbrach. Aussteigen und Führerschein vorzeigen, wieder die Frage nach dem Ort der Reise und dem Zweck, alles klar -  Angeln, weiterfahren.

Unterwegs wurde mal versucht zu pennen, 400 km am Stück sind einfach nicht machbar.

Die erste Fähre von Mortavika nach Arsvagen um 06:20 war mangels Kassierer gratis, also 189 Kronen für ein Auto und 2.Person gespart, Auto Nummer zwei mit 3 Mann sparte noch mehr. 
Auch bei der Maut am Tunnel Bomlö war das Häuschen unbesetzt, hoffentlich kommt keine Post aus England.
Die Fähre von Sandvikvak nach Husavik haben wir auch nicht bezahlt, der Kassierer beantwortete unser Schulterzucken mit einem freundlichen Abwinken und ging zum nächsten Fahrzeug ;-)

  Die Häuser Djupevag Solstrand und Bua haben nagelneue Boote mit Einbaudiesel und GPS/Plotter/Echo, unser Boot sogar als Farbdisplay. 


  Geangelt haben wir unter den beiden Brücken Stolmen und Selbjörn, wobei es dort fast nur Köhler der Küchengrösse gab. Kein Dorsch in Sicht, die ganze Woche.

  Nachdem wir unseren Hunger auf frischen Seelachs befriedigt hatten, wurde der Rest Filets für Naturködermontagen und Pilker mit Beifänger verwendet.

  Rings um die Insel Furen gibt es reichlich Untiefen, wo wir gut Lumb bis 5,5 kg gefangen haben. Vereinzelt hatten wir auch Leng, die Grösse lag aber weit unter der erhofften  Metermarke. Ein Mini-Steinbeisser wurde gefangen und wollte gleich mal vom Floater kosten. Ein guter Schellfisch ging dann auch noch an den Haken.

  Wir haben reichlich Material gelassen, die Spalten, wo wir die Lumbs und Lengs vermutet haben, sind sehr hängerträchtig. Svenske und Rainer Korn lassen grüssen.

  Leider mussten wir die letzte Fähre am Donnerstag abend nehmen, weil der Freitag, 1.Mai als Sonntagsroute gilt und die Fähre erst ab 9:00 Uhr ging. Uns war das Risiko zu gross, die SuperSpeed zu verpassen und wir sind dann halt einen halben Tag eher abgehauen. Schade, dass wir morgens die 8 Uhr Fähre nicht nehmen konnten, halt Supersparticket, Umbuchen nicht möglich. Unsere Nachbarn hatten es besser und konnten umbuchen ohne Aufpreis.

  Auf der Fähre waren dann bei vielen Anglern, die wir gesprochen haben, lange Gesichter, so schlecht wurde bei einigen in 15 Jahren nicht gefangen.

  Ich war mit meinen 8 Kilo Filet zufrieden, es gab wohl auch welche, die hatten ganze 3 Kilo.

  Noch ein, zwei Tipps:
  Tanken sollte man in Dänemark, Diesel kostet dort ca. 1 Euro, in Norwegen 1,40
  Diesel für’s Boot am Hafen in Bekkjarvik 7 Kronen, aber Achtung, der Laden macht erst um 10:00 Uhr auf.

  Nächstes Jahr soll es dann nach Hitra gehen, Fähre Hirtshals-Larvik und dann wieder Marathonfahrt mit dem Auto.

  Dickes Petri für Euch!


----------



## Angler-NRW (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*



frankyboyab schrieb:


> Ich war mit meinen 8 Kilo Filet zufrieden, es gab wohl auch welche, die hatten ganze 3 Kilo.



Schön das es dir gefallen hat#6. Mehr als 3 kg hatte ich damals auch nicht, wenn überhaupt. Scheiß Wetter damals:r


Basti


----------



## Blindfischer (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: GPS-Daten für Selbjorn*

Hi zusammen,

wir waren ja fast zum selben Zeitraum da ( sind am 22.4 angekommen und am 29. wieder abgefahren)

Dieses Jahr sind wir das erste Mal über Bergen eingereist, der Zoll da ist echt ein Albtraum, die haben alle Autos gestoppt, mit jedem ausführlich über Ziel und Art des Aufenthaltes gesprochen und jedes zweite/dritte Auto gefilzt.

Wir haben nur Glück gehabt, dass schon mehrere Wagen vor den Garagen gewartet haben, die Zöllnerin wollte uns eigentlich reinlotsen aber es war kein Platz mehr........

Einen anderen haben sie mit dem kompletten Gespann (Toyota Van mit grossem Anhänger und 4 Personen) durch die LKW Röntgenanlage geschickt.

Als die Zöllenerin uns weitergewunken hat sind da mehrere Felsbrocken hinten aus dem Wagen gepurzelt.

Angeltechnisch war es bei uns war es ähnlich, wir haben die ersten  beiden Tage an der Brücke nach Bekkjarvik sehr ordentlich Köhler gefangen, im Gegensatz zu den letzten Jahren auch gute Größen ( bis 80cm). Das hatten wir schon deutlich schlechter aber im Laufe der Woche wurden die Fische dort auch immer kleiner.

Leider hatten wir viel Ärger mit den Booten, dadurch ist uns reichlich Angelzeit verloren gegangen. 

Das Wetter war diesmal recht ordentlich, nur wenn wir weiter raus wollten hat uns der Wind immer einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, alle unsere Spots an denen wir sonst gut Lumb und Leng hatten waren wie leergefegt( ich habe nur einen vernünftigen Lumb von 4,5 kg gefangen).

Insgesamt kann man aber nicht meckern, alle hatten die Kisten voll mit Köhlerfilet.

Einen Ausflug nach Furen mussten wir wegen Grünfärbung :veines Mitreisenden leider vorzeitig abbrechen |supergri

Aber insgesamt war das ein recht gutes Jahr.

Gruß

Dirk


----------

